# itch to catch some bass



## johnsfishing2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Winter blues got me down I'm ready to get out after them 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I,m with ya buddy, about 3-4 weeks those big females
will be cruise'en.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They are already starting to bite down here. Just be patient, your turn is coming soon. But I bet if you get a couple of Lucky Craft Pointer 78 jerk baits, you may get a pig or two right now. Best colors for me have been the ghost shad and NC shad. The clearer the water the better they work.


----------

